# Another Rookie on the Block



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks for letting me in, I hope to have a long and enjoyable ride.

I have a 1999 F-250 and recently picked up a North Joisey municipal plow truck for parts. The plow is a Meyer with an E-47 and an 8' lot pro. I got the plow mainly for my own driveway but may well do a little plowing for friends but who knows what else could happen. I am fresh off of the installation onto my truck and found this site while searching for the proper oil to use in it. Age is 58, status is retired and driving record is good for 10 years or more. I've read a little and I don't need the money from plowing to live so I don't intend to spend a lot to do it. I have nosed around a little and took note that insurance is the single most important thing that I'd need. To just do family and friends what is recommended in terms of plow insurance?

Living in Southeastern PA we can get snow, or maybe we won't, it's not like it usually snows all winter long, but one year it did.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Walleye Hunter said:


> Thanks for letting me in, I hope to have a long and enjoyable ride.
> 
> I have a 1999 F-250 and recently picked up a North Joisey municipal plow truck for parts. The plow is a Meyer with an E-47 and an 8' lot pro. I got the plow mainly for my own driveway but may well do a little plowing for friends but who knows what else could happen. I am fresh off of the installation onto my truck and found this site while searching for the proper oil to use in it. Age is 58, status is retired and driving record is good for 10 years or more. I've read a little and I don't need the money from plowing to live so I don't intend to spend a lot to do it. I have nosed around a little and took note that insurance is the single most important thing that I'd need. To just do family and friends what is recommended in terms of plow insurance?
> 
> ...


 There's Walleye in SE PA.......
BTW welcome and hang on.....


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the community...no need for the trolls comment so you can ignore that comment and pic above


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome and I've been around BB's for quite a while now so I'm good with anything that comes my way.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> Hello and welcome to the community...no need for the trolls comment so you can ignore that comment and pic above


The pic was intended to give awareness not insinuating anything.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Should check with your insurance agent relative to coverage. If you're not plowing for compensation, you may not need any special coverage. I'm just a personal plower in NY - my country driveway and a neighbors - just have plain old auto insurance


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

welcome, mjd does not have an ofg sense of humor like us ofg's....guess because its his job as moderator...lol

as for the oil, i ran meyer oil with a cap full of non toxic dry gas when i had mine...condition of cyl let moisture in and dry gs fixed it!

if you want to play in the snow you might think about going on call for snow running someone elses' equipment, just dont use yours


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Walleye Hunter said:


> Thanks for letting me in, I hope to have a long and enjoyable ride.
> 
> I have a 1999 F-250 and recently picked up a North Joisey municipal plow truck for parts. The plow is a Meyer with an E-47 and an 8' lot pro. I got the plow mainly for my own driveway but may well do a little plowing for friends but who knows what else could happen. I am fresh off of the installation onto my truck and found this site while searching for the proper oil to use in it. Age is 58, status is retired and driving record is good for 10 years or more. I've read a little and I don't need the money from plowing to live so I don't intend to spend a lot to do it. I have nosed around a little and took note that insurance is the single most important thing that I'd need. To just do family and friends what is recommended in terms of plow insurance?
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, Welcome to the site, I'm also retired and 50ish lol. Appears your looking for something to do with your time. Retirement is not as easy as one might think. No usually when you retire in your 50's there is not a money issue. Yes your insurance is very important if you ever do get in the biz your clients will request it. If your going to do drive by make sure you have a form in your truck that relieves you of any damage. Sometime it's hard to tell whats under the snow if you never plowed it.

E-47 and a lot pro where okay when we used Meyers somewhat out dated but will work. Good Luck


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

There are some Walleye in SE PA but not many and it's not where I go hunting for them. I have a camp in Upstate NY near Saranac Lake and fishing of all types abounds, another reason to have a plow, but obviously the plow would have to ride up in the back.

I hear you when you say the E-47 is older and 'outdated' but what makes it outdated? It looks to me like they go up/down and left/right. I have a joystick, which I have attached with a dose of strong magnets on the back side of the dash for now but I'm considering upgrading to a different controller. My plow dealer tells me that they're not compatible but I'm not buying it, my buddy's later version has the same wiring coming out of his grill that I have coming out of mine and I can splice in a molex pigtail no problem, right?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes it will go up and down and right and left and the blade will plow snow. The thing is in a storm and a route to service and spending 12 to 18 hrs steady plowing there is better choices. As far as wiring up dates you would need the opinion of, Randell ave, Kimber, old dog, dieselss and a few others. For your intentions it will work.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

joystick as in cable control, or slick stick?


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

I guess it would be a slick stick, it's electrical, not mechanical.


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

Walleye Hunter said:


> I hear you when you say the E-47 is older and 'outdated' but what makes it outdated? It looks to me like they go up/down and left/right. I have a joystick, which I have attached with a dose of strong magnets on the back side of the dash for now but I'm considering upgrading to a different controller. My plow dealer tells me that they're not compatible but I'm not buying it, my buddy's later version has the same wiring coming out of his grill that I have coming out of mine and I can splice in a molex pigtail no problem, right?


Trace down the wiring inside the cab from the Slick Stick, look for a quick connect. I'm not sure if the Slick Stick is wired continuously from the cab to the pump. Chuck out at Smith Brothers in Franklin, NJ is a great source of info for Meyer systems. A lot to read on their website and may have an adapter to go from toggle to handheld.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Didn't know you hunted walleye......thought you fished for them. 

Welcome


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

slick stick is fine, just need to be gentle with it, it can be adapted to switches or hand held, but for what you are intending it will do the job


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

It seems that I can't figure out the mulit-quote just yet so...

There is no quick disconnect, I wired it up and it's one wire from stick to pump with one wire stopping at the relay. The stick itself unplugs from the base of it and there are eeeee 10 or 12 spade connectors under there pointing in all directions.

You do fish for Walleye but they're not as easy to find as other species of pisces and you do have to find them first.

I would rather have a controller in my lap or on the wheel than have to keep reaching to the dash. I'm sure that just doing one driveway would be no problem but I could see repetitive reaching for the stick on the dash would wear on my arm over time. Also, I'm thinking that plow operation would become more of a 'second nature' movement with a lap controller.

Thanks for the help and warm welcome...sarcasm is always appreciated here.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Walleye Hunter said:


> It seems that I can't figure out the mulit-quote just yet so...
> 
> There is no quick disconnect, I wired it up and it's one wire from stick to pump with one wire stopping at the relay. The stick itself unplugs from the base of it and there are eeeee 10 or 12 spade connectors under there pointing in all directions.
> 
> ...


You come to the right place for warm sarcasm, lol Good advise is given overall.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Walleye Hunter said:


> It seems that I can't figure out the mulit-quote just yet so...


If you do, maybe you can do a lesson...I still haven't figured it oot either.



Walleye Hunter said:


> sarcasm is always appreciated here.


You're in the right spot...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If you do, maybe you can do a lesson...I still haven't figured it oot either.
> 
> You're in the right spot...


Step one go to the lake, step two put your phones down, step three bounce a minnow off the bottom, step four use dynamite if step three doesn't yield positive results.....


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

BUFF said:


> Step one go to the lake, step two put your phones down, step three bounce a minnow off the bottom, step four use dynamite if step three doesn't yield positive results.....


I usually troll the rocky shorelines around sunset, I never really tried jigging for them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Walleye Hunter said:


> I usually troll the rocky shorelines around sunset, I never really tried jigging for them.


What a coincidence...


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

Walleye Hunter said:


> It seems that I can't figure out the mulit-quote just yet so...
> 
> There is no quick disconnect, I wired it up and it's one wire from stick to pump with one wire stopping at the relay. The stick itself unplugs from the base of it and there are eeeee 10 or 12 spade connectors under there pointing in all directions.
> 
> Thanks for the help and warm welcome...sarcasm is always appreciated here.


Definitely contact Chuck out at Smith Brothers in NJ, he should have and idea how to convert what you have.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I could be wrong, but as far as I know there is no adapter for the controller. The plow control harness for that is very basic, it is not expensive. Just install the control harness for the controller you want. The 47 is an OK unit. Get a seal kit, take it apart and clean it, there are filters in it that tend to clog up. Smith Bro. are very good, I have been there. They have some videos on rebuilding that unit. Also get a spare unit, they can be had cheap. Look on craigslist.


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

IIRC the big reason that I didn't buy and install a new harness and controller was/is the price of the controller itself. I've just been nailed hard with school taxes and other unexpected repairs. So...I'm working towards the future with it and if I can get a used controller cheap and splice in a connector I might do that. I've got the harness tucked in nicely and would rather not disturb the things I have it tucked in with.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Leave that harness in place if you install another style.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Walleye Hunter said:


> There are some Walleye in SE PA but not many and it's not where I go hunting for them. I have a camp in Upstate NY near Saranac Lake and fishing of all types abounds, another reason to have a plow, but obviously the plow would have to ride up in the back.


These are kids of a buddy from Wyoming, they caught it in Boyson Res using a minnow off the bottom. There's some good eating there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> These are kids of a buddy from Wyoming, they caught it in Boyson Res using a minnow off the bottom. There's some good eating there.
> View attachment 172971


I'm hungry.


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm hungry and jealous.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

X3 I'm always hungry if the food is right, lol


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> I could be wrong, but as far as I know there is no adapter for the controller. The plow control harness for that is very basic, it is not expensive. Just install the control harness for the controller you want. The 47 is an OK unit. Get a seal kit, take it apart and clean it, there are filters in it that tend to clog up. Smith Bro. are very good, I have been there. They have some videos on rebuilding that unit. *Also get a spare unit, they can be had cheap. Look on craigslist.*


I like that idea of having a spare. Do I need to stick with an E-47 or are there any different models that will work and/or be better??


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

There are other models, E-60, E-58. I can not think of all the #s right now. Go on E bay or Craigslist, look for used, there should be a few.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Walleye Hunter said:


> I like that idea of having a spare. Do I need to stick with an E-47 or are there any different models that will work and/or be better??


E-58, Never noticed much difference between the two. Any thing else would be overkill, I think.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> There are other models, E-60, E-58. I can not think of all the #s right now. Go on E bay or Craigslist, look for used, there should be a few.


I don't use Meyer anymore. Ebay has everything you need for them. Used, rebuilt, NOS, I got a pump in the shop and one on a junk spreader truck. Reminds me the City don't like it there. lol


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

FredG said:


> I don't use Meyer anymore. Ebay has everything you need for them. Used, rebuilt, NOS, I got a pump in the shop and one on a junk spreader truck. Reminds me the City don't like it there. lol


Craigslist here, there's always Meyer stuff for sale. I'm off to the junk yard. They have used stuff there to. I've gotten Western hyd units there for $50.00.


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

BUFF said:


> These are kids of a buddy from Wyoming, they caught it in Boyson Res using a minnow off the bottom. There's some good eating there.
> View attachment 172971


BTW that really doesn't look like a Walleye...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Walleye Hunter said:


> I like that idea of having a spare. Do I need to stick with an E-47 or are there any different models that will work and/or be better??





Randall Ave said:


> There are other models, E-60, E-58. I can not think of all the #s right now. Go on E bay or Craigslist, look for used, there should be a few.


It was either Randall or Kimber that talked me into the E57. Same motor as the E60, but built like the E47 (most parts are interchangeable I believe). Their reasoning was the motor is vertical, so it's harder for water to make it's way in. I'm more than happy with it.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

The second pic is how I usually look when I'm fishing.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

JustJeff said:


> The second pic is how I usually look when I'm fishing.
> 
> View attachment 172979
> 
> ...


 Jeff, "nice catch = a 10". " cast/tree = D-". nice setup, although I didn't see the  holder!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Walleye Hunter said:


> BTW that really doesn't look like a Walleye...
> View attachment 172978





Walleye Hunter said:


> BTW that really doesn't look like a Walleye...
> View attachment 172978


Not to get into a whizzing match aboot fishing...... well maybe a little.....
They reservoirs oot west are used for irrigation along with human use, the water is feed into the reservoir by way of rivers that are feed by sno-pak, reservoirs levels are constantly moving up/down during the summer months and the gates on the dams are at the base of the dam. During winter months water is still being released but not at as high as rate in the summer months. With a constant feed of water from rivers, water being release at the base of dams the water in the reservoirs is always "fresh" or "cleaner" than nature lakes found in the east. That being said it's been my observation fish oot west that are caught in man made reservoirs are lighter in color and have typically more silver. I've caught Large and Small mouth bass in reservoirs and farm ponds a few miles away and the fish from the farm ponds are darker with green being predominate shade. To further back this up I've fished in natural lakes in central / northern Minnesota and northern Wisconsin and the fish are darker in color. The water in the lakes in northern Minnesota and Wisconsin appear to have a high level of iron which makes the water look like watered down coffee. So the type / color of the water a fish has grown in plays into the color / pigmentation they are.
This is just a theory based on personal experience and observation, however it makes sense. 
Nice fish BTW, but looks a little green...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JustJeff said:


> The second pic is how I usually look when I'm fishing.
> 
> View attachment 172980


Jeff why aren't you using a bait caster, open face reels a barley a step up above a Snoopy Zebco rig.......

Nice green Walley BTW....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Why does every thread have to turn into the Buff Cooking, Hunting, I'm the King of the Rockies Bragging thread??...:hammerhead:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Why does every thread have to turn into the Buff Cooking, Hunting, I'm the King of the Rockies Bragging thread??...:hammerhead:


Mind your own bobber......


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Mind your own bobber......


I'm too Busy


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Jeff why aren't you using a bait caster, open face reels a barley a step up above a Snoopy Zebco rig.......
> 
> Nice green Walley BTW....


That would be two steps, one being the spincaster ie: Zebco. I use baitcasters for sportfishing, but prefer spinning reels for panfish.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> That would be two steps, one being the spincaster ie: Zebco. I use baitcasters for sportfishing, but prefer spinning reels for panfish.


I was going to say, it looks like a crappie rig. They were biting like crazy at the lake of the ozarks couple weeks ago. Unfortunately it's a 15 fish limit right now, but after 7 days you can imagine that is freezer is pretty full. Dropped some brush piles while I was there around the dock, hopefully they'll keep coming in. Wish I had time to get down more often...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> I was going to say, it looks like a crappie rig. They were biting like crazy at the lake of the ozarks couple weeks ago. Unfortunately it's a 15 fish limit right now, but after 7 days you can imagine that is freezer is pretty full. Dropped some brush piles while I was there around the dock, hopefully they'll keep coming in. Wish I had time to get down more often...


JMH, you're not too far from me. If you ever want to spend some time on the water I'll provide the boat, bait, and some "liquid refreshment" if you ever want to come fishing here.


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

BUFF said:


> Not to get into a whizzing match aboot fishing...... well maybe a little.....
> They reservoirs oot west are used for irrigation along with human use, the water is feed into the reservoir by way of rivers that are feed by sno-pak, reservoirs levels are constantly moving up/down during the summer months and the gates on the dams are at the base of the dam. During winter months water is still being released but not at as high as rate in the summer months. With a constant feed of water from rivers, water being release at the base of dams the water in the reservoirs is always "fresh" or "cleaner" than nature lakes found in the east. That being said it's been my observation fish oot west that are caught in man made reservoirs are lighter in color and have typically more silver. I've caught Large and Small mouth bass in reservoirs and farm ponds a few miles away and the fish from the farm ponds are darker with green being predominate shade. To further back this up I've fished in natural lakes in central / northern Minnesota and northern Wisconsin and the fish are darker in color. The water in the lakes in northern Minnesota and Wisconsin appear to have a high level of iron which makes the water look like watered down coffee. So the type / color of the water a fish has grown in plays into the color / pigmentation they are.
> This is just a theory based on personal experience and observation, however it makes sense.
> Nice fish BTW, but looks a little green...


I understand what you're saying and upon closer examination of the whiteish fish it has the fins of a Walleye.


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

JustJeff said:


> The second pic is how I usually look when I'm fishing.
> 
> View attachment 172979
> 
> ...


Yeah, those tree snags bite. Nice looking water and fish there.


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

JustJeff said:


> That would be two steps, one being the spincaster ie: Zebco. I use baitcasters for sportfishing, but prefer spinning reels for panfish.


I use spincasters for fresh water too. I have a bag full of spools with different wt line on them and change them out in a hurry. I'm too clumsy to use a baitcaster.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> JMH, you're not too far from me. If you ever want to spend some time on the water I'll provide the boat, bait, and some "liquid refreshment" if you ever want to come fishing here.


Might just have to take you up on that some time. If I get up your way I'll hit you up


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks to all for the information so far. I started looking around for a spare pump unit and see that on fleabay they're up in the $600 range. I figure that they should be available for much less but just starting to look around I don't know what would constitute a good price. So...what would be a fair price for a used E-57. I would expect anything that I buy would need to be rebuilt and would price it accordingly.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

An e57 could be more than that. A 47, used around 300. Theres always some on craigslist.


----------

